# left pawed dogs more aggressive?



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

this was from the city newspaper in sydney;

"left handed dogs are more likely to be aggressive to strangers, a study found.
University of Adelaide academics tested dogs to see which paw they favoured for basic tasks and then analysed behavioural traits.
Finding no link with levels of excitability or attention seeking, the "left-pawed" group were nearly twice as likely to act aggressively to strangers"


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

This is funny. There was just a program on the telly that remarked that left pawed dogs were more stubborn, tended to be "creative", and a handful for the handler. Whereas right pawed dogs were more willing to work with the handler or owner. One company of seeing eye dogs noted that left pawed dogs failed out at a higher rate than ones right pawed. All of my GSPs are left pawed and I would not classify them as aggressive. Could this be breed dependent?


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

This is fascinating. Seriously. Is there a link to the articles?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCfdtEhHokM&feature=player_embedded


hopefully the link works. This was filmed over in England.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

how do you tell if a dog is left pawed?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

when the dog is just standing casual and takes a step, it's which paw is moved first. Watch it a couple of times. You don't call the dog but just watch what they do naturally. You need to observe when the opportunity is even for either leg and not when the dog is jammed up in corner or doing a turn.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

http://jezebel.com/research-suggests-that-left-pawed-dogs-are-just-slightl-510910722
Not even the most aggressive of the left-pawed dogs was particularly noted for its aggression, leading researchers to conclude that even the meanest of dogs do, in fact, go to heaven


http://digital.library.adelaide.edu.au/dspace/bitstream/2440/69487/1/02whole.pdf
This is the study paper I found. Give yourself some time..... it's 285 pages long!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ok my dog is ambidextrous, is this like dog favors one side or always uses one side first? she literally does both when walkinf from an equal standing position.

how about if the dog paws at you and uses one paw or the other, does that count?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> ok my dog is ambidextrous, is this like dog favors one side or always uses one side first? she literally does both when walkinf from an equal standing position.
> 
> how about if the dog paws at you and uses one paw or the other, does that count?


This dog is ambilateral (according to the study). I just skim read a good part of it, and probably talking out of my ass now, but take this "study" with a grain of salt. When one of the conclusions is that dogs given regular exercise and taken out of the home on a regular basis (aka socialization) display less agression than ones that don't ...... well, I think that's something we all know.

My skim reading did not locate what was considered "aggression". If someone can find the page number please let me know. The guy spends alot of time on greyhounds and jumping hurdles which I was not sure how this ties in but with 285 pages, it's got to be there. I also couldn't determine if this was researcher documented aggression (again what's 'aggressive'?) or owner-considered aggressive. I've had people say that when my dogs run up to them (as opposed to a walk) that this is 'aggression".

Curious to what others make of it.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this is interesting, but what is most interesting to me is what made someone interested enough in the first place to try and determine if there was a connection between temperament and which foot a dog stepped out with ??? or maybe it didn't happen that way ?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

rick smith said:


> this is interesting, but what is most interesting to me is what made someone interested enough in the first place to try and determine if there was a connection between temperament and which foot a dog stepped out with ??? or maybe it didn't happen that way ?


I consider who was the author. This was someone's doctorate thesis for a *Doctor of Philosophy* and submitted through the school of psycology at Adelaide University. So I'm scratching my head over how philosophy figures into this topic. That's why I'm not sure how aggression is tying into this left pawedness.

Of course now that I think of it..... it explains why it ran for 285 pages. Philosophy to me is the art of saying alot over nothing. There are no moleholes and everything's a mountain.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re : "I consider who was the author. This was someone's doctorate thesis for a Doctor of Philosophy and submitted through the school of psycology at Adelaide University. So I'm scratching my head over how philosophy figures into this topic. That's why I'm not sure how aggression is tying into this left pawedness.

Of course now that I think of it..... it explains why it ran for 285 pages. Philosophy to me is the art of saying alot over nothing. There are no moleholes and everything's a mountain."

TX Sarah ... that certainly connects some dots 

i suggest whoever the mods determine to be the baddest lister of the week gets assigned to read the whole thesis and submit a full book report to WDF


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

i suggest whoever the mods determine to be the baddest lister of the week gets assigned to read the whole thesis and submit a full book report to WDF 

Rick, you are an E-V-I-L person.....lol. And you have my vote to make this happen......

Actually, I printed it out and starting to read it. I've got so many red question marks that I can't believe someone actually accepted this thing. There is so much of "we are using this for a testing criteria but other variables could have affected the outcome so this testing method is uncertain." So they are using methods that they know are uncertain? Huh?

The dogs selected for this study were dogs that had been classifed by an animal behaviorist as having known behavioral issues. So if you are trying to determine if a left pawed dog is aggressive do you chose a cross secion of doggie-dom or deliberately pick your sample from dogs already calssified as problem children? 

I loved the line that reads that data [should] be colleced from the general polulation.....that this recommendation is sensible but posed some difficulties and collecting data from pet dogs is not practical..... 

All I could think is please stop peeing on my leg and telling me it's raining and this is a load of who shot John.

Maybe I need to open up some alcohol and drop a few shots to see if that improves my lateral cognition efforts.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> Maybe I need to open up some alcohol and drop a few shots to see if that improves my lateral cognition efforts.


or some acid or weed,,,that usually helps open the mind to philosophical discussions more...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Every dog I've owned with the exception of two would naturally fall into step on my left side before they had any training. The two, one including one of my present GSDs would always move to my right when going up/down stairs or through gates, etc as pups. The other was a Kerry Blue bitch. Sweet as apple pie with people and typical terrier with critters. No out and out aggression with other dogs but she had no use for them. 
If that's left or right footed I have no idea but I've not seen it have any effect on aggression.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> how do you tell if a dog is left pawed?


I learned this from Flyball. When you throw a ball, see which way the dog turns to come back to you. Probably the same way (right or left turn) 95% of the time.


----------



## Mircea Hemu-Ha (Nov 24, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> I learned this from Flyball. When you throw a ball, see which way the dog turns to come back to you. Probably the same way (right or left turn) 95% of the time.


I think there are other situations aside paw preference in which this may occur, like the preferred way to turn the head and get a bite, and they may not be correlated, probably the same way as we may be left handed and right footed.

I never really noticed anything different with either.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mircea Hemu-Ha said:


> I think there are other situations aside paw preference in which this may occur, like the preferred way to turn the head and get a bite, and they may not be correlated, probably the same way as we may be left handed and right footed.
> 
> I never really noticed anything different with either.


how do I tell which foot I am?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mircea Hemu-Ha said:


> I think there are other situations aside paw preference in which this may occur, like the preferred way to turn the head and get a bite, and they may not be correlated, probably the same way as we may be left handed and right footed.
> 
> I never really noticed anything different with either.



I shoot left handed but I'm right eyed. My son shoots right handed and is left eyed. We both practice using either hand and either eye. 
Same with my grandkids that are involved in soccer. They practice in the back yard with their less dominant foot. All three of those little monsters are evil and aggressive . :-o


----------



## Mircea Hemu-Ha (Nov 24, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> how do I tell which foot I am?


For me it was soccer.

I don't really care which side is dominant and i think sometimes it's not clear which is which, like when the dog pivots to his right, is he right pawed, as probably most would argue, or a lefty, because the left leg actually does more work and covers more ground ?

All i do is make a note of it, try to get dog to use his other side as well, but leave it at that, i never had to change or determine a dog's preference. I do get why it sometimes may be beneficial, like in the Belgian Ring.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/weird-facts-about-lefties

evidently human lefties tend to be right-brain dominant, a trait that might make them more prone to fear, according to a study ..... 

And because fear can cause aggresssion, does this mean lefties are more aggressive..... Quick call Adelaide University!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> http://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/weird-facts-about-lefties
> 
> evidently human lefties tend to be right-brain dominant, a trait that might make them more prone to fear, according to a study .....
> 
> And because fear can cause aggresssion, does this mean lefties are more aggressive..... Quick call Adelaide University!


left handed? or footed?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Joby, 

For you its the paws with the opposable thumbs.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*"Lefties at Higher Risk for Schizophrenia and ADHD"*



Not sure how I feel about this.
Yes you do know! Everyone knows your batshit crazy!
Am not! 

Are to! 

Am not! 

Are to!
Am not!

You've already been diagnosed with ADHD What makes you thing your not a schizdoid too? 
Cause I'm just a nice old granpa!
Are not! 

Am to!
Are not! 

Am to!
Your also left handed.
Well....the guy in the mirror isn't.
Is to!
Is not! 

Is to! 

Is not!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> *"Lefties at Higher Risk for Schizophrenia and ADHD"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is an argument that you should take up with the guy in the mirror


----------

